# My new CMV experiences.  So far, so good.



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2011)

Just wanted to come back and post for those curious about these CMV units being given away like I was.  

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155237&highlight=christmas+mountain+village

I've had my account set up now for only one month and so far I've been able to get 4 ressies and do four deposits.  I gave one to RCI points, two to II and one to Platinum interchange.  

BG has been very accomodating and the reps seem to understand how the UDI's work or else I've just been lucky so far.   

If you're thinking about taking one of these or are curious, just wanted to share that I'm happy so far.  Granted it's only been one month but I'm planning on fattening the TPU piggy bank and this is a great ownership to do that with.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

chriskre said:


> Just wanted to come back and post for those curious about these CMV units being given away like I was.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155237&highlight=christmas+mountain+village
> 
> ...



Way to go Chris!  

You are putting those UDIs to heavy lifting. 

elaine


----------



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Way to go Chris!
> 
> You are putting those UDIs to heavy lifting.
> 
> elaine



Yeah, I'm getting quite a workout.
I seriously need to get organized cause it's alot to keep track of as if I didn't have enough with my other ownerships.   

Soon I'll be able to make another ressie in just 2 weeks.  This is going to be fun.


----------



## Need to Travel (Nov 10, 2011)

I love my UDI's too. I just got another Marriott with one of my white week deposits. They have amazing trading power and even if you use only 3 weeks a year the total cost per week is $362.81, but we who own them know we get many more weeks than the 3 that we are deeded, and they only cost $55 for the extra weeks.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 10, 2011)

Need to Travel said:


> I love my UDI's too. I just got another Marriott with one of my white week deposits. They have amazing trading power and even if you use only 3 weeks a year the total cost per week is $362.81, but we who own them know we get many more weeks than the 3 that we are deeded, and they only cost $55 for the extra weeks.



Awesome, I can't wait to start booking some of those Marriotts and Starwoods too.  They certainly can be quite a bargain.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just won an auction for a Timbers unit (assuming all of the paperwork checks out). I'm looking forward to getting a _lot _of use out of it!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 18, 2013)

What did you pay for the Timbers Unit.  I would love to pick one up.

KT


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 18, 2013)

Keep Traveling said:


> What did you pay for the Timbers Unit.  I would love to pick one up.
> 
> KT



$688. I'm just waiting to confirm that the special assessment has been paid in full.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it udi timber unit or a pure timber week unit?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 18, 2013)

Need to Travel said:


> I love my UDI's too. I just got another Marriott with one of my white week deposits. They have amazing trading power and even if you use only 3 weeks a year the total cost per week is $362.81, but we who own them know we get many more weeks than the 3 that we are deeded, and they only cost $55 for the extra weeks.


The housekeeping fee went up to $65 some time back.  Still a great deal.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 18, 2013)

lily28 said:


> Is it udi timber unit or a pure timber week unit?



I'm not sure I understand your question. As I understand them the UDI Timbers units are either "pure" or "blended", where the red week was given up for points. This is not a blended unit. Did I miss something in my research?


----------



## lily28 (Sep 18, 2013)

Does your timber unit allow you to make multiple reservation per year for 1 maintenance fee plus housekeeping fees, like the CMV unit?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 18, 2013)

lily28 said:


> Does your timber unit allow you to make multiple reservation per year for 1 maintenance fee plus housekeeping fees, like the CMV unit?



Yes.  Both the timbers and the cottages have UDIs that allow that.

The timbers are the larger units with 2 baths, and owners get free golf and lift tickets. Since we plan to use it quite a bit too, that was an important factor.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Awesome, I can't wait to start booking some of those Marriotts and Starwoods too.  They certainly can be quite a bargain.



Well I've done 6 Marriott exchanges so far since I took this on.
Three of them were 3 bedrooms and 3 were 2 bedrooms.
Going next week to Orlando in a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista.
I hope I don't jinx it but this really has been a great ownership.:ignore:

I'm just not too happy with how they now are making us deposit
our weeks.  They screwed up two of my deposits.  One to II and
one to RCI.  :annoyed: 

Hopefully they'll work out the kinks soon.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Sep 19, 2013)

*Timbers*

If anyone else sees a timbers unit please let me know


----------



## lily28 (Sep 19, 2013)

I would love to pick up a timber unit too if available since Winconsin Dell is close to Chicago. Thanks


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Keep Traveling said:


> If anyone else sees a timbers unit please let me know



They are just not very common - There would have only been a max of 289 UDI ownerships, and who knows how many of those are left that are not controlled by BG.


----------



## chriskre (Sep 19, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> They are just not very common - There would have only been a max of 289 UDI ownerships, and who knows how many of those are left that are not controlled by BG.



I think BG is converting some to points ownerships.
This may be a dinosaur soon.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 19, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I think BG is converting some to points ownerships.
> This may be a dinosaur soon.



I would think there are definitely fewer than there were originally. Maybe the SA will bring a couple more out for sale.

I was quite surprised that the auction I won did not even have a bid until there were about 24 hours to go; I was watching it for three days before that. As I said though, I think a lot of that was just the poor listing description.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a cottage UDI on eBay right now with a day to go and no bids.  The seller has not clearly described it, and has no idea what it really is. This is at least the second time around for it.  I've seen the estoppel and the special assessment has been paid in full.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390667248915?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 29, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> There is a cottage UDI on eBay right now with a day to go and no bids.  The seller has not clearly described it, and has no idea what it really is. This is at least the second time around for it.  I've seen the estoppel and the special assessment has been paid in full.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390667248915?



The MF's don't match up for a UDI.
This might just be a one week ownership.  
I think there are a few out there.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 30, 2013)

chriskre said:


> The MF's don't match up for a UDI.
> This might just be a one week ownership.
> I think there are a few out there.



The estoppel shows the next two years SA of $1031 per year as paid in full. That matches the UDIs.


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's another one showing the special assessment paid in full.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Here's another one showing the special assessment paid in full.


 very tempting


----------

